# Christmas presents



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Here is a shot of a couple of desk sets I just finished for Chruistmas presents. Seems like I have been working on these off and on forever. Now I can get on to the many others on my list. Only 45 days left


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very NICE Bob

But you didn't need to say "Only 45 days left " LOL LOL

The older I get the quicker it comes every year...I got one in the email the other day, it said "you only have 2 pay checks until Christmas"  and I said GREAT I haven't got a paycheck for a long time ....now I'm going to get two of them   LOL

========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment, they were a bit of a challange, but they are done now and that's what counts.

What are you going to do with all that new found wealth coming to you in the mail?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I'm going to Disneyland LOL LOL


========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Bob, those turned out great! Great gift ideas! 

Ha ha... Bj, that's a good one!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Corey and thanks for your help along the way.

I was so afraid Bob was going to use that money to buy more hedge apples LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Nope I have all the hedge apples I need LOL,,, they are working by way 

The dog the other day dropped one right at my feet , I ask where did you get that and she just looked at me, like to say WHAT ??? I'm not to sure what I wanted her to say " O I found it by the window " ,I did a quick look around and put it back by the window.. LOL LOL I forget sometimes she is only a dog but a very smart one..

She can open just about any door but she can't get it down how to close them ..LOL
You can almost bet if you get a bit cold in the house she has open a door and went outside...with her beer from the frig.,, smart dog .... by the way she likes Coors light over Bud Light .


=========


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice work Bob. The joints look real neat. What type of jig did you use and which one is my Christmas present.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Much too nice to GIVE away Bob, beautifully made.
I do hope you haven't succumbed to the deadly weed, no mention of days without!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice compliments.

George, I used the Oak-Park 1/4" box joint jig on the In/Out trays. It worked very well and I could have never cut that many joints without it.

Harry, 33 days and still smokeless.... "so far so good"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well done Bob, has food started to taste different yet?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Sure has Harry, it started almost the first day. Still a struggle when times are tough and bumps are in the road.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Good Idea Bob! I know what my sis and sis’ BF are getting this year!!!

Are those finished with the “method” we discussed on my inlay box thread? Looks great… That's a semi-gloss final finish right?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Nick and they do make good presents. You are spot on with the finish process used.


----------



## Donzoid (Nov 27, 2007)

Showing my ignorance here but what types of wood did you use ? They look great.


----------

